# ACER Predator G5 Tower  oder Eigenbau ? --- ABSEGNUNG



## brechwertmyoper (27. Januar 2013)

Hi Community,

ich würde mir gerne diesen Rechner NEU kaufen wollen. 

Bin jetzt nach 4 jähriger Notebook Nutzung am ENDE  !!! Ich brauch was Richtiges! 

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770 4x 3.40GHz
RAM: 16GB (4x 4GB)
Festplatte: 2000GB
optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7970, 3GB, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort
Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 8x USB 2.0
Gb LAN, Card reader
Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64-Bit
Besonderheiten: inkl. Maus und Tastatur  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)

Acer Aspire G5920 Predator, Core i7-3770, 16GB RAM, 2000GB, Windows 8 (DT.SJNEG.014) - PCGames

Ich finde den Preis (1199€ ) einigermaßen in Ordnung, für die Hardware in Verbindung mit OS von Windows 8 64 Bit und 24 Monate Pick and Return Service.  ( selbst zusammengestellt würde ich bestimmt günstiger kommen und aber auch mehr Arbeit haben und keine Komplett Garantie ). 

Fehlt eigentlich nur ne gute SSD aber nun gut.


Hab schon hier und da geguckt und einzeln zusammengestellt.


Sind auch in diesen "besseren" Komplettrechnern ( Acer Serie ) die Komponenten nur OEM Ware ? 
Sprich, dass die Grafikkarte, Mainboard etc schlechter sind, als jene der Retail Variante von Asus etc ?

Oder muss man da wirklich zu Alienware greifen oder die PCGH PC's ?

Wie steht es mit der Aufrüstbarkeit ? Kann ich da problemlos Graka aufrüsten oder Festplatte nachrüsten, oder gibts da Schwierigkeiten mit Garantiesiegeln am Gehäuse ?
Bekommt man irgendwo genau die Komponenten Bezeichnungen heraus, dass man weiß : "aha, noch 2 PCI Steckplätze für ne anständige Soundkarte etc " ...

Hoffe jemand hat damit Erfahrung.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus.

Grüße


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Beim komplett PC kannst du Board und NT in die Tonne kloppen (OEM und das Board ist wahrscheinlich microATX, also wird das mit der ERweiterung nix)
16Gb RAM braucht auch kein Mensch, und der i7 ist zum Gaming auch nicht geeignet. Die Graka ist Ref-Design, also unglaublich laut. Ich würde mir lieber hier was zusammenstellen lassen und Entweder selber bauen (ist ganz einfach) oder das ganze von hardwareversand erledigen lassen 
Alienware ist genauso schlimm und die PCGH-PCs sind...na ja


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Stimme meinem Vorredner zu.

Lass dir was individuelles zusammenstellen. Das passt perfekt zu deinen Bedürfnissen, ist bei gleicher Leistung billiger und besser konfiguriert.

(zum Spielen ist ein i5 perfekt, der  i7 ist genau so wie 16GB Ram nur fürs Marketing und bringt für 100 Euro mehr nur 2% mehr Leistung, die Boards und Netzteile in Fertig PCs sind zu 99% mist)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Der PC ist vollkommener Crap, so muss man das einfach sagen.
Beantworte bitte folgende Fragen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## target2804 (27. Januar 2013)

Joa der pc ist Müll. Vor allem die genauen Angaben zu den Komponenten fehlen. Eine 2tb Festplatte kann alles sein. 16gb RAM genauso. 
Vor allem sind genau die Komponenten mit im pc, die man zum zocken so garnicht braucht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

mit dem predator hört der spass spätestens dann auf, wenn die hd 7970 mit 8,3 sone losbrüllt...


----------



## brechwertmyoper (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Also vielen Dank erstmal.

Ich habe bis vor 4 Jahren auch immer PC Komponenten bei Alternate oder Hardwareversand bestellt und für mich und Bekannte zusammen gebaut. Das auch nicht zu wenig. Bin dann ein wenig dem AufrüstWahn verfallen, wie es halt so ist.

Dann aber auf Notebook umgestiegen ( beruflich & und wenig Zeit ). Habe dazu auch hier bei PCGH einen Thread, wie ich ein Packard Bell Notebook komplett auseinander nehme und reinige ( und wieder zusammenbaue  ).

Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen wieder in die Materie der neuen Komponenten reingelesen. Enttäuscht hat mich AMD, damals noch Primus in Spielen ( für mich ), zur zeit... naja !

Also die Komponenten in diesem PC gefallen mir schon. Also, wenn nen Core i7 3770 nicht fürs Spielen geeignet ist, na welcher denn dann, wenn er es nicht bringt  ? **Spaß**..

Ich habe da so meine favorisierten Komponenten, wenn ichs selber zusammenbauen würde ( I3 -3220, 7870, 128 GB SSD Platte ).

Auch wenn ihr drüber lacht jetzt, ich bekommen seit 3 Wochen dauernd Stromschläge ( also ich entlade mich ), egal was ich anfasse, immer funkts. Unser TV, bei mir auf Arbeit, selbst an den Kunden oder irgendwelche Geräte. Früher habe ich drüber geschmunzelt, jetzt mache ich mir Gedanken, wenn ich nen PC zusammenbaue zerschieße ich die Komponenten mit meiner innerlichen Strompower ..

Wieso sind die Netzteile so schlecht ? Es reicht doch, wenn sie einfach funktionieren oder ?
Das Mainboard muss doch auch seinen Zweck erfüllen. Oder habe ich da 10fps weniger, weil das Mobo Mist ist ?

Ich sage mal so, zu meinen Vorstellungen und Bedürfnissen. Ich will einfach mal wieder ne Runde zocken in 1080p. Monitor habe ich schon.
Da ich nur nen Midrange Notebook hatte, bin ich jetzt nicht mehr so grafikversessen, aber die 7970 ist doch schon toll oder nicht und reicht doch erstmal ?

Wann kommen denn die neuen Grakas raus ?

Merkt man ( hört man ) die Lautstärke denn stark in dem Tower und dem Referenz Design?

Danke für euer Feedback ...


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Natürlich hört man 8 Sone unter Last aus dem Tower 
Und wenn das NT abschmiert wird wahrscheinlich auch den Rest der Hw mit in den Tod reißen, weil es keine Schutzschaltungen dagegen hat 
Und die 7970 ist ja auch gut (hab ich auch) Aber nicht im Referenzdesign!!!

Mit nem i7 wirfst du nur dein Geld zum Fenster raus


----------



## target2804 (27. Januar 2013)

Die Netzteile kommen meist von billigherstellern und haben keine schutzmechanismen.

De i7 3770 ist reine geldverschwendung, da er erstmal in Games nicht besser ist als der i5 und außerdem noch einen anderen Konkurrenten hat, den Intel Xeon, der wesentlich günstiger ist und dasselbe kann.


----------



## tlx (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

hmm naja eine Test Confi von mir: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

die gefahr, dass in dem pc so ein ähnliches netzteil wie dieses Inter-Tech SL-500 550W ATX 2.2 (88882009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland steckt ist gross


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*



tlx schrieb:


> hmm naja eine Test Confi von mir: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Den Xeon braucht er nicht, lieber nen i5. Tastatur/Maus würde ich auch andere nehmen, ist aber Geschmackssache



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> die gefahr, dass in dem pc so ein ähnliches netzteil wie dieses Inter-Tech SL-500 550W ATX 2.2 (88882009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland steckt ist gross


 
Wieso, das ist doch super


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Die Konfiguration von tlx ist da wesentlich besser. Das Gehäuse sollte vielleicht etwas hochwertiger sein und der Xeon ist auch nicht unbedingt nötig, oder habe ich was überlesen ? 
Bei der Maus würde ich auch erstmal in einen Laden gehen und verschiedene Mäuse ausprobieren.


----------



## tlx (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Hier über den Xeon Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Core-i7-Leistung für nur 200 Euro
Die Tastatur ist Geschmacksache aber Mechanische Tasten sind einfach besser  Kommt aber auf den Schalter an Hier nen Link Tasten: Cherry MX-Black und MX-Red : Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

so könnte mans machen: 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

maus und tastatur find ich persönlich sehr gut, gefallen aber nicht jedem. da du dir aber ein acer predator antun wolltest, wo das case aussieht wie ein sprengstoffunglück in ner telefonzelle, könnten sie dir gefallen


----------



## target2804 (27. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Die Konfiguration von tlx ist da wesentlich besser. Das Gehäuse sollte vielleicht etwas hochwertiger sein und der Xeon ist auch nicht unbedingt nötig, oder habe ich was überlesen ?
> Bei der Maus würde ich auch erstmal in einen Laden gehen und verschiedene Mäuse ausprobieren.



Ich habe den Xeon anfangs nur genannt um die Unnötigkeit des 3770 bestens aufzuzeigen  mehr nicht. Ich wollte damit nur sagen: WENN unbedingt nicht ubertaktbarer i7, dann Xeon.
Wenn Gaming, dann i5


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

tlx schrieb:
			
		

> Hier über den Xeon Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Core-i7-Leistung für nur 200 Euro
> Die Tastertur hat die RotenSchalter!!



Er braucht zum Gamen aber kein SMT 
Und wegen der Tastatur sollte er sich mal informieren, ob er ne Mecha will und wenn ja welche, falls er noch keine Tastatur hat.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Ich möchte es aber auch nicht in die Höhe treiben.

Wenn so ein Fertigrechner verkauft wird, muss er doch wenigstens funktionieren und sollte nicht abstürzen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Und ne vernünftige Lautstärke muss doch auch möglich sein ? Wie sollte denn sonst sowas durch die Qualitätskontrolle gelangen bei Acer ? 

Ich habe damals auch um jedes MHz/GHz gekämpft und getuned bis zum geht nicht mehr. Lüfter getauscht etc... Das ist mir aber zur Zeit relativ egal. Bin da jetzt nicht mehr so feinfühlig und sensibel.

Ich habe bisher wenig Zeit, deshalb die Entscheidung einen Fertigrechner zu holen. Ich bin auch selten daheim, wenn die Post vorbeikommt.

Der i7 3770 ist schon in Ordnung. Ist ja schließlich auch in zig Benchmarks vorne dabei. Find den jetzt nicht so übel.

Das Gehäuse find ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht schlecht. Besser als die Vorgänger.

Hat denn jemand schon mal eine Predator Serie gehabt ?

Danke für eure Testconfigs, sehr nett. Habe ich allerdings auch schon zig mal durchexzerziert.

Das Gerät steht so im Media Markt. Ich frage einfach mal ob ich einen Blick hineinwerfen kann bzw. ob mir die Komponenten genannt werden können. 

Danke nochmal für den Tipp mit den Netzteilen.


Die zugehörige Tastatur und Maus ist mir eh egal. Das ist eh nen Bonus zum System.

Ich habe eine schicke Logitech MX518 und ne Cherry Cymotion Tastatur mit wahnsinnig tollem Anschlag ( gibt es glaube ich nicht mehr, diese Ausführung ) seit Jahren und immer wieder neu bestellt.

Grüße


----------



## tlx (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Dann ebend 20€ weniger.
Dem PC von pc-killer (der predator-killer) ist schon OC-Ready.

Aber schon das hier ausgefüllt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...nen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.htmlr

Edit zu wenig F5 gedrückt:
Vieleicht habt ihr einen PC-Shop der teile verkauft.
i7 ist nur gut zum Benchen oder Videoschnitt...
Ein Kupel von mir hat´nen Predator - sehr laut


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> so könnte mans machen:
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> maus und tastatur find ich persönlich sehr gut, gefallen aber nicht jedem. da du dir aber ein acer predator antun wolltest, wo das case aussieht wie ein sprengstoffunglück in ner telefonzelle, könnten sie dir gefallen


 
Jup, gute Konfig. Auch deutlich besser als der Fertigrechner. Hier gibt es nichts zu verbessern - perfekt 

@target: Ich wollte dich in keinster Weise angreifen, sorry. Ich habe halt gedacht es geht um das Gaming.
Aber gut dass du den Xeon erwähnt hast.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Das Gehäuse ist wie alle Predator Gehäuse eng und klapprig. Und die Lautstärke ist Acer doch sowas von wurscht. 
Edit: Klar ist der i7 in Ordnung, aber du brauchst das SMT, dass den i7/Xeon vom i5 unterscheidet nicht zum Gamen.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

OK, ich werde mich mal über das SMT ( Simultaneous Mutlithreading ?? ) informieren.
Das ist mir jetzt neu untergekommen.

Und wirklich Danke für die Test-Configs. Die werde ich mal zum vergleichen nutzen.

Hat jemand noch ne Idee wegen den Entladungen, wenn ich irgendwas anfasse ?

Ist vielleicht jemand aus der Nähe von Chemnitz und hat gebraucht einen PC zu bieten?

Wir haben hier einen ich sag mal kleinen PC Shop ( Planet Elektronik ) .. Preistechnisch über Alternate aber immer nen Ansprechpartner und vieles zur Auswahl.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Handel ist nur im Marktplatz erlaubt. Du darfst erst im Marktplatz was posten/suchen, wenn du 100 Beiträge hast und 60 Tage registiert bist.


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Wegen den Entladungen: Entweder du entlässt dich bevor du die HW anfasst an einem Heizkörper/Ähnliches, oder du kaufst dir ein antistatisches Armband oder du lässt dir den Pc für 20 Euro bei HWV zusammenbauen.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Danke Coldhardt. Dann werde ich mir wohl so ein Bändchen holen. 

Schade, dann hätte ich mal fragen können im Marktplatz. Muss ich wohl noch ein wenig schreiben .

Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Fertig-Rechner an dem mal gute Erfahrungen gemacht wurden ?
Wieso ist Alienware denn so dermaßen teuer ?
In den Beiträgen zuvor wurde ja auch davon abgeraten.

MFG


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Gute Rechner machen z.B. Hardware4u.net oder Ultraforce. Die sind aber auch wahnsinnig überteuert und die besten CPU/GPU Kombos haben sie auch nicht, nur MoBo und NT sind meistens einigermaßen in Ordnung. Am Besten wäre es immer noch eine der schon vorgeschlagenen Konfigs zu nehmen, oder wir machen dir ne neue und du lässt dir von HWV alles zusammenbauen und einrichten


----------



## brechwertmyoper (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Stimmt, wenn ich auf den Seiten bin sehe ich wirklich etwas überteuerte Dinge.

Ich gucke mir morgen den Rechner ( Acer Predator ) im Media Markt an und frage nach den Komponenten. 
Im Internet wird geschrieben, dass die Netzteile eigentlich gut sein sollen ( bequit etc ). 

Mein eigentliches Problem ist, dass ich nie zuhause bin, wenn die Post kommt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Hast du Verwandschaft bei dir in der Nähe oder nette Nachbarn, mit denen du ganz gut bist ? Dann könntest du ja auch das Paket zu denen schicken lassen


----------



## Coldhardt (27. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild, wie es in den Acer PCs üblicherweise aussieht :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Da drin wird's heiß


----------



## brechwertmyoper (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Ui ... das sieht aber eng aus. Das von außen groß wirkende Gehäuse ist aber ziemlich klein drin. Und dann genau die Kabel im Luftstrom. **mmh**

Welche Ausgabe der Gamestar ist denn das ? Grüße und Danke dafür

@ ich888 : Mal sehen mit der Verwandschaft. Vielleicht ein paar Freunde.


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Januar 2013)

brechwertmyoper schrieb:
			
		

> Ui ... das sieht aber eng aus. Das von außen groß wirkende Gehäuse ist aber ziemlich klein drin. Und dann genau die Kabel im Luftstrom. **mmh**
> 
> Welche Ausgabe der Gamestar ist denn das ? Grüße und Danke dafür
> 
> @ ich888 : Mal sehen mit der Verwandschaft. Vielleicht ein paar Freunde.



Ausgabe weiß ich grad nicht, kann ich dir aber heute Nachmittag sagen


----------



## Scroll (28. Januar 2013)

Ich denke aber kaum das es aussehen wurde wenn man die kabel ordentlich verlegt.

Bei meinem nzxt phantom big tower hatte die gamestar auch so ein bild aber im endeffekt, richtig verlegt die kabel ist das gehause wunderbar aufgeraumt 

Also nicht auf gamestar vertrauen bzw reinfallen, die testen ja ofters mal mist...


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Erstmal vielen dank für die Resonanz *thumbs up*... Heute bin ich im Media Markt und schaue mich mal um.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Schade, mein Acer war nicht da aber ein Micorsotar mit den gleichen Komponenten wie der Acer aber nen 7870 er Radeon drin. Für 800 € wäre es mir das Experiment wert. Netzteil hat nur 450 Watt. Der Berater wollte mir allerdings nicht sagen, welche Komponenten. Wusste es aber auch nicht. Garsntiesiegel war nicht dran, also könnte man öffnen. Er sagte aber, dass es zu Garantie Einschränkungen kommen wird. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*



brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Schade, mein Acer war nicht da aber ein Micorsotar mit den gleichen Komponenten wie der Acer aber nen 7870 er Radeon drin. Für 800 € wäre es mir das Experiment wert. Netzteil hat nur 450 Watt. Der Berater wollte mir allerdings nicht sagen, welche Komponenten. Wusste es aber auch nicht. Garsntiesiegel war nicht dran, also könnte man öffnen. Er sagte aber, dass es zu Garantie Einschränkungen kommen wird. Was sagt ihr?


 
geh nochmal zum mediamarkt und frag nach einem datenblatt. wenn einer das wort "garantieeinschränkungen" benutzt, würde ich das produkt nicht kaufen


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Januar 2013)

Wegen der Gamestar: Es war die Ausgabe 02/2013, wo sie mehrere Fertigrechner von versch. Herstellern getestet haben. Der Acer Pc, der getestet wurde war der Predator AG3620 und hat den letzten Platz belegt. Der Test ist natürlich relativ sinnlos, aber ich fand das Bild vom Innenraum des Acers ganz gut


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Ich war vorhin vor der Arbeit dort im Media Markt. Gehe morgen nochmal hin, da habe ich frei. 

Ja irgendwie war das beim Berater ne Mischung aus, gerade geöffnet und an genervt, wieso ich solche Fragen stelle. 



Meinst du die aktuelle Gamestar, oder war das mit 2013 nen Schreibfehler? Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Mühen


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Januar 2013)

Doch, war schon die 02/2013 (Januar) 
Aber wie gesagt, der Test ist relativ sinnlos, da nur Leistung und Lautstärke etc. bewertet werden, aber nicht die eigentlichen Komponenten und deren teilweiser Sinnlosigkeit (Bsp. Acer: i7 3770K auf nem B75 Board, Marke Eigenbau )
Hast du wenigstens Antworten auf deine Fragen bekommen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Ich halte nichts von Komplett-PC`s und das Beispiel im Media Markt zeigt genau das.
Die Verkäufer haben manchmal keine Ahnung was sie da verkaufen, so ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck 
Dass du das gerät nicht öffnen darfst, ist normal. Dadurch geht die Garantie verloren.
Und wer will schon ein Gerät, dass schon mal geöffnet wurde ?

Mein Tipp: Lass dich nicht veräppeln und kauf dir einen zusammengestellten PC ^^


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Doch, war schon die 02/2013 (Januar)
> Aber wie gesagt, der Test ist relativ sinnlos, da nur Leistung und Lautstärke etc. bewertet werden, aber nicht die eigentlichen Komponenten und deren teilweiser Sinnlosigkeit (Bsp. Acer: i7 3770K auf nem B75 Board, Marke Eigenbau )
> Hast du wenigstens Antworten auf deine Fragen bekommen?



Ich habe mir vorhin noch die Zeischrift besorgt. Gleich mal einen gespannten Blick hineinwerfen. Des weiteren werde ich mich trotzdem mal über Microstar PC's informieren. Was ist überhaupt Microstar ? Das kommt bestimmt gleich nach Biostar, qualitätsmäßig...
Ich danke dir trotzdem erstmal für die hilfreichen Infos  . Passt ja super, dass so ein Test gerade jetzt in der Zeitschrift ist




ich888 schrieb:


> Ich halte nichts von Komplett-PC`s und das Beispiel im Media Markt zeigt genau das.
> Die Verkäufer haben manchmal keine Ahnung was sie da verkaufen, so ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck
> Dass du das gerät nicht öffnen darfst, ist normal. Dadurch geht die Garantie verloren.
> Und wer will schon ein Gerät, dass schon mal geöffnet wurde ?
> ...



"Ich bin doch nicht blöd." 

Im Saturn läuft gerade die Gutschein Aktion mit 150 €, bei einem Einkauf von 999 €. Das würde ja mit dem Acer bestens zusammenpassen. Orr mensch, die schmieren einem aber auch Honig um den Mund.

Morgen wirds sich entscheiden.

Der Mitarbeiter im MediaMarkt ist sonst immer sehr kompetent, fand ich. Aber diesmal nicht.



Ich werde mir morgen mal das Datenblatt geben lassen.


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Januar 2013)

Jo mach das Mal 
Board ist wahrscheinlich ne Eigenmarke von Acer und das NT von FSP 
Edit: Msi ist die Abkürzung für Micro Star INT'L. Vieleicht sind die ja Microstar


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Jo mach das Mal
> Board ist wahrscheinlich ne Eigenmarke von Acer und das NT von FSP


 
FSP ?  First Service Partner  ...

Das Board ist Eigenmarke, sieht man auch der Gamestar, in diesem Testbericht. Da ist der Predator gar nicht gut weggekommen. ( 8 Sone unter Last hat er allerdings nicht erreicht  )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Januar 2013)

Mittlerweile verbauen die eigentlich ganz hochwertige Netzteile, von FSP zum Beispiel. Lass dir mal das Datenblatt geben. Bei welchem Preis würdest du dann herauskommen, wenn du die 150 Euro abziehst ?

Der Nachteil von OEM Boards ist, dass wichtige BIOS-Funktionen meist fehlen.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*



ich888 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile verbauen die eigentlich ganz hochwertige Netzteile, von FSP zum Beispiel. Lass dir mal das Datenblatt geben. Bei welchem Preis würdest du dann herauskommen, wenn du die 150 Euro abziehst ?
> 
> Der Nachteil von OEM Boards ist, dass wichtige BIOS-Funktionen meist fehlen.


 
Was verstehst du unter wichtigen Bios Funktionen ? Ich hatte damals das Bios nur zum übertakten gebraucht. Wüßte nicht was man sonst noch einstellen sollte  ...

Dann komme ich bei 1050 € raus. 

Orr, ich weiß echt nicht was ich machen soll. Am liebsten würde ich morgen dahin gehen, mir den PC krallen, 2 Top Spiele mitnehmen und einfach zuhause loszocken. Habe morgen meinen freien Tag.
So lange bin ich abstinent gewesen ( 4 Jahre, Zocker technisch ). Aber ich kann es nicht mehr unterdrücken. So ein schönes Echtzeit Strategie Hit oder Skyrim. Ich kanns nicht erwarten.


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*



brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Im Saturn läuft gerade die Gutschein Aktion mit 150 €, bei einem Einkauf von 999 €. Das würde ja mit dem Acer bestens zusammenpassen. Orr mensch, die schmieren einem aber auch Honig um den Mund.



Lass Dich doch nicht von so Pseudo-Schnäppchen verarschen  

Mit einem selbst zusammengestellten Rechner kommst Du trotzdem günstiger weg und die Komponenten sind hochwertiger und leiser.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Januar 2013)

Meistens sind bei den OEM-Boards die Übertaktungsfunktionen gesperrt. Da bei dem Komplett PC ein 3770 verwendet wird, kommt übertakten eh nicht in Frage. 
Ich finde für 1050 Euro machst du nichts falsch, wenn die GPU nicht im Referenzdesign ist. Wenn sie im Referenzdesign ist, dann kannst du dir gleich Ohrenstöpsel mitbestellen. Denn die Referenz ist sehr laut. Allerdings ist dort auch keine SSD dabei. Der Vorteil ist nur, dass du den Kram morgen hast. Ansonsten spricht eigentlich fast alles dagegen.

Softy hat aber Recht


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mich auch gedulden müssen 
Dafür hab ich jetzt einen leisen, bärenstarken, effizienten und schicken PC 
Und das alles nur durch gute Beratung hier im Forum


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Januar 2013)

Die marke microstar gehört (gehörte???) Mal zu medion


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Mit dem Gutschein von 150€ kann ich dann extra Dinge kaufen ( Soundsystem, schickes Headset oder Spiel ). 

Die 1199 € muss man schon hinblättern. Habe ich vorhin falsch geschrieben. 

Ich bin aber auch die ganze Zeit auf der Suche ( Ebay Kleinanzeigen ) Mir würde auch erstmal ein gebrauchter Rechner helfen. Vielleicht habe ich ja noch Glück.

Bei uns hier wird aber nichts besonderes angeboten.


@ Coulthard : Geduld hätte ich auch gerne. Da bin ich echt nicht gut. Kann man so etwas trainieren ?

@ Pc Nutzer : Ich recherchiere noch einmal. Vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Januar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:
			
		

> Die marke microstar gehört (gehörte???) Mal zu medion



Na dann lag ich falsch 
(war mir aber schon ziemlich klar )


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Januar 2013)

brechwertmyoper schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Gutschein von 150€ kann ich dann extra Dinge kaufen ( Soundsystem, schickes Headset oder Spiel ).
> 
> Die 1199 € muss man schon hinblättern. Habe ich vorhin falsch geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Du kannst ihn die hier einfach von uns konfigurieren lassen, ihn bei hardwareversand.de zusammenbauen und einrichten lassen und ihn dann komplett fertig zu die schicken lassen. Dann kannst du sofort loslegen mit dem Zocken 

Edit: Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

hehe, glaube ich dir und euch  

Ich bin bloß selten daheim, wenn GLS oder DHL kommen . Meiner liebe Nachbarin möchte ich das auch nicht zumuten.

Mal noch zum angesprochenen Thema. Damals (ca 2003) hat man mir noch abgeraten ( bei Alternate ) nen Komplett PC zu verschicken, wegen Bruchgefahr der Kühler am CPU etc.

Aber ich möchte euch nicht weiter nerven mit meinem Verlangen **grins**
Gespannt bin auch morgen. Morgen gibt es übrigens auch Gehalt **yippie**


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Januar 2013)

Wegen der Bruchgefahr am CPU Kuhler verbaut HWV ja auch nur Kühler bis zu einem bestimmten Gewicht


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Wenn man so sieht wie die Pakete hin und herfliegen im Wagen.
Schade, dass ich Alternate nicht um die Ecke habe


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Januar 2013)

Alternate ist sowieso viel zu teurer


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: ACER Predator G5 Tower : i7 3770 | Radeon 7970 | 16GB*

Stimmt aber sehr übersichtlich ( meiner Meinung ). Ich fühle mich dort gut aufgehoben, schon immer.
Früher war Alternate noch teurer.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (29. Januar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt noch ein wenig gegoogelt und einen Shop gefunden in unserer Nähe.

Habe mir jetzt was günstiges/schnelles zusammengestellt. Möchte noch euren Segen haben 


*8192 MB DDR3 PC1600 Mushkin Enhanced Radioactive Kit*
€ 47,85  	

*Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed*
€ 103,90  	

*ASUS P8B75-M LX*
€ 53,15  	

*Club3D Radeon HD 7870*
€ 175,00  

*1000 GB SATA 3Gb/s Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F3 - ST1000DL004/H*
€ 59,00  	

*120 GB Kingston SSD HyperX 3K*
€ 101,00  		

*630W Thermaltake Germany Series Berlin*
€ 51,10

*LG Electronics GH24NS DVD Brenner*
€ 24,75  

*EKL Alpenföhn Civetta*
€ 19,05  	

*Thermalright Chill Factor 3 Wärmeleitpaste*
€ 8,00

*Sharkoon Vaya Tower*
€ 24,60  	

*Cat5e FTP geschirmt 20,0m*
€ 12,15  			

*HDMI-Kabel 3m*
€ 8,65  		

*2x S-ATA Datenkabel 100cm*
€ 8,30  				  		

*PC Schraubenset*
€ 3,00  		


inkl. MwSt. : € 111,68 
Zwischensumme:*€ 699,50 *



Ich bedanke mich im Voraus 
Habe ich noch was vergessen ? Ich glaube ich brauche noch einen Schraubendreher.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Januar 2013)

bei der grafikkarte würde ich eine andere nehmen, denn die club 3d (welches modell genau??? jokercard, royal king, royal queen oder royal ace???) ist relativ laut. die leisesten sind die von sapphire oder xfx. bei der ssd würde ich zur samsung ssd 840 120gb basic greifen (günstiger). das netzteil ist absolut sowas von overpowered, ein straight power e9 400 watt reicht vollkommen aus. zu guter letzt: das case ist crap, ein schuhkarton steht dagen stabil wie ein bunker. wenn ich du wäre würde ich zum bitfenix shinobi oder zum sharkoon t28 greifen


----------



## brechwertmyoper (29. Januar 2013)

Geilomat!..... Sorry ich Habs jetzt getan .... Yippie, freu mich gerade wie ein kleines 30 jähriges Kind.

Danke nochmal wegen dem Tipp mit Gehäuse. Aber das Teil steht bei mir nur unterm Tisch. Schickes Gehäuse hatte ich früher mal,kommt noch nen Foto.Meinetwegen hätte ich die Teile auch nur nebeneinander gelegt  

Das Netzteil ist was für die Zukunft. Netzteile lassen sich immer beschissen wechseln. Sehr oft muss da auch das Mainboard erstmal raus. Wenn ich dann doch die CPU tausche und nachrüste. 

Hab die SSD erstmal gestrichen und die 7870 war nicht da. Dann habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen die XFX 7950 zu nehmen. 
Jetzt habe ich knapp 650€ bezahlt. Ein Traum.... Jetzt geht's ans schrauben....


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Januar 2013)

brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Ein Traum.... Jetzt geht's ans schrauben....


 
viel spaß!!!


----------



## brechwertmyoper (29. Januar 2013)

Merci Pc-nutzer... 


Diese CPU's sehen ja ganz anders aus als 2008 !  ... die haben keine PINS mehr dran  die sind jetzt am Mainboard selber ... lach** aber das Dreieck ist immer noch da, also an der Ecke der CPU  **

Das Gehäuse ist echt ein Traum für das Geld. Da hättet ihr mal die von damals sehen sollen. 

Wieso hat mein Netzteil 2x diese ATX 12 V Anschlüsse ( also das Ding was aufs Mainboard kommt ?) Gibt es Mainboards die das brauchen ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Januar 2013)

brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Wieso hat mein Netzteil 2x diese ATX 12 V Anschlüsse ( also das Ding was aufs Mainboard kommt ?) Gibt es Mainboards die das brauchen ?


 
die zwei 4 pin teile kommen hier hin:


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Januar 2013)

Das Mainbaord bietet einen 8 Pin oder einen 4 Pin (neuere hauptsächlich 8 Pin) CPU Stromstecker. Damit das Netzteil mit beiden genutzt werden kann, ist der 8 Pin Stecker zweigeteilt. 
Man kann die beiden zusammenstecken und erhält ein 8 Pin CPU Stromanschluss.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (29. Januar 2013)

Ok danke danke 

Bei mir ist aber nur nen 4erer Anschluss am Asus. Wie es früher war.

Was ist denn das für ein Grafikkarten - Oschi ... Das hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.

Ich meine, ich weiß von was ich rede, ich hatte damals ne X1900XTX Radeon aber die ragt ja durchs ganze Wohnzimmer !!

Bin gleich fertig **yippie** ... Danke noch einmal fürs ermutigen zum selber machen. Ging spielend leicht.

Auch danke an den heimischen PC Shop ( X HARDWARE ), wo ich echt gut beraten wurde und saugünstig einkaufen konnte ! 
Kann ich nur empfehlen.

X-HARDWARE.de - Mach Dein X!


_Edit : 15:15 Uhr_

So geschafft, Windows installiert gerade ...
Ich gönne mir mal nen schönes Doppel Karamel.
So schnell habe ich schon lange nicht mehr eine Windows Installation gesehen. 


_Edit : 16:10 Uhr_

*Zusammenfassung :*

Intel Core i3-3220
8GB Muskin 1600 Kit
Asus P8B75-M
XFX Radeon 7950 3GB Double Dissipation
Seagate 1TB Ecogreen F3
630 Watt Thermaltake NT
LG DVD Brenner
Sharkoon Tower
( Schrauben und Kabel waren schon dazu )
___________________
*macht 626,35 €*


----------

